# Can they go outside??



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I have seven, 3 week old chicks that have been in their incubator with the heat lamp this whole time. Is it ok if I take them outside for a little trip?? I've heard lots of people do this but I just wanted to be sure. It's 73 here now and sunny.


----------



## kidseieio (Feb 2, 2013)

I bet they would love a little outing.. As long as you are watching or they are in a secure place am weather is good they will love it


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

kidseieio said:


> I bet they would love a little outing.. As long as you are watching or they are in a secure place am weather is good they will love it


Just took them out and they absolutely LOVED it! It was so cute to see them run around and have fun! I will probably do this atleast once a week. Is that ok?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would do it everyday that is warm enough and that you can supervise them. I free range and had mine out in the coop at 4 & 5 weeks (I bought sets a week apart in my search for certain breeds) they have been completely free ranging on their own for a week now. They are 6&7 weeks. Our weather has been plenty warm, I leave the light on at night if its going to be below 50 but other than that they are on their own and doing awesome


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> I would do it everyday that is warm enough and that you can supervise them. I free range and had mine out in the coop at 4 & 5 weeks (I bought sets a week apart in my search for certain breeds) they have been completely free ranging on their own for a week now. They are 6&7 weeks. Our weather has been plenty warm, I leave the light on at night if its going to be below 50 but other than that they are on their own and doing awesome


Great! Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They even stayed out during a thunderstorm catching bugs today! At least all of my 7 week olds where. When I put them to bed tonight they were dry and warm, they seem pretty much completely feathered. I turned the light on them tonight just in case though. They no longer sleep under it, it just raises the overall temp in the coop through the night. 

Are you planning on free ranging or do they have a run? Where are you from?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> They even stayed out during a thunderstorm catching bugs today! At least all of my 7 week olds where. When I put them to bed tonight they were dry and warm, they seem pretty much completely feathered. I turned the light on them tonight just in case though. They no longer sleep under it, it just raises the overall temp in the coop through the night.
> 
> Are you planning on free ranging or do they have a run? Where are you from?


I'm in northern California. I will be free ranging but will have a coop available for them at night and if they want to go in it during the day


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah that's what we do. I'm in Massachusetts, our temps are all over the place so I have all winter hearty birds. Today alone it was 86 during the day and is now 50 tonight. Craziness. I bet in a couple if weeks they will be nicely feathered and can be outside in 70 degree weather all day. Mine don't mind it in the 50s and they aren't too much older!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Yeah that's what we do. I'm in Massachusetts, our temps are all over the place so I have all winter hearty birds. Today alone it was 86 during the day and is now 50 tonight. Craziness. I bet in a couple if weeks they will be nicely feathered and can be outside in 70 degree weather all day. Mine don't mind it in the 50s and they aren't too much older!


Awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I have chicks ranging from two weeks to ten weeks. They all go outside every day. I dont even need to supervise. Just check on them a few times during the day to see if everything is going alright. Havnt had problems yet. Only thing that scared me was when i saw a red tailed hawk fly down behind my fence. I ran to the fence and yelled. Scared the hell out of it lol. Sat there for an hour with a pellet gun (im in the city so no real rounds allowed to be fired). It never came back so everything is back to normal. Only problem is the youngest ones are adventurous and have found out they can get under the gate and get to the neighbor's front yard. Thank God fhey are wonderful people.


----------

